# Answer: What city is in the picture.



## Marvix (Jun 28, 2008)

Soo i will start . Who answer correct , give his/her picture.

So what city is in this picture?


http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/71e5907d7f0c97a4.html


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*Although the url makes it obvious..*

My guess anyway would have been somewhere in North-East europe.. Poland/Lithuania ? I don't really know which city though, a smallish one it looks like (not a capital)


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a dedicated section for this already.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

it looks like canada somewhere


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Should be in GTC section anway... probably Northern Territories or Alaska


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

eskandarany said:


> My guess anyway would have been somewhere in North-East europe.. Poland/Lithuania ? *I don't really know which city though, a smallish one it looks like (not a capital*)


capital's are not always big cities


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

Finland, Russia, Baltics??


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Yellowknife.


----------

